# Sikaflex and the like.



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've used Sikaflex and similar, of assorted numbers, a number of times in the past - quite successfully.

Most of the jobs I've done use a fair amount of the stuff and so even though quite expensive, it's all gets used.

Now I've got a small job to do - replace a couple of marker lights for which I'll need about two teaspoons of the stuff.

I'm a bit loathe to spend £6/£7/£8 and then put 95% of it in the shed to go hard.

Anyone found a source of small "tubes" of the stuff?

It doesn't have to be Sikaflex.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Tony,
Been thinking the same - need a small amount to fix a replacement rear view camera.

DavidL


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

dalspa said:


> Tony, Been thinking the same - need a small amount to fix a replacement rear view camera.DavidL


Great minds think alike then but even with two great minds we don't have an answer


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've had part used tubes around, and had to throw them away.  Unless somebody is near enough to collect, it's not really worth doing a pass-it-on :roll: maybe they ought to do a small "repair" tube, as well as the regular one.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a bucket full of used tubes of various types.
As long as the nozzle is sealed with a good tape they will last for a long time.
Just occasionally I have to put a new nozzle on.

Used one yesterday, at least 12 months old, but had to replace the nozzle......it's always possible to clear the old one with a screwdriver :wink: 

Have never thrown away a half used tube :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I bought these. Courser thread but they do go on ok
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150615007732?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's a useful one, andy.

Ted , I find that sikaflex has a very short shelf life, often the expiry date comes round before you can re-use it. :roll:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tonyt said:


> dalspa said:
> 
> 
> > Tony, Been thinking the same - need a small amount to fix a replacement rear view camera.DavidL
> ...


I might though. 8O

'No more nails', I did a major repair job to my Status flying saucer aerial 3 years ago. Used NMN to glue it all back together again and it is still there and still watertight.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've successfully used MS Polymer adhesives instead of Sikaflex for a couple of odd jobs.

Soudal do some in the standard cartridges but also Evostik Sticks like **** is a similar product. A study of their technical data sheets shows that performance is similar to some Sikaflex products

Another brand is Stixall by Everbuild and Toolstation do small tubes but only in white.

other brands are available 8) 

Steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

747 said:


> I might though. 8O
> 'No more nails', I did a major repair job to my Status flying saucer aerial 3 years ago. Used NMN to glue it all back together again and it is still there and still watertight.


I was wondering about something similar. I've used Tool Station's Stixall in all sort of places and it's particularly good at sticking wood to metal and also good at filling small gaps. I have a small tube and was going to suggest using it but expected choruses (chori) of DON'T USE THAT! :lol:


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I like Toolstation you get a free coffee


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

No More Nails is fine for a lot of jobs - I've used that for all sorts of purposes. It's downside is if the object you're sticking down is then put under any shear/twisting force as it's not so good then. In those circumstances, Sikaflex is better


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

fatbuddha said:


> No More Nails is fine for a lot of jobs - I've used that for all sorts of purposes. It's downside is if the object you're sticking down is then put under any shear/twisting force as it's not so good then. In those circumstances, Sikaflex is better


The Status flying saucer aerials are made in 2 parts bonded together. This is the point where mine broke away. When I stuck it back together, I figured that slightly less strength when I hit the next low branch is not a bad thing. 

I also hacksawed the saucer part to fit a new coax and that was glued back together with No more Nails.


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Just get a tube of Soudal 'Fix all' it does the same job as Sikaflex, without the huge reputation and price that follows Sikaflex. 

I work in the building trade as a joiner and use it for bonding of all types. I glued a sat to the roof of my van last year and recently did 7000 miles. It's still there.
Soudal do a 'rapid' version which I used.

Cliff


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Stixall is the one to look for. I've used it and it does actually work even when conditions are wet. Advertising video available showing bond made underwater! First sourced in standard sized cartridge gun size from a builder's yard but I visited my local high street DIY last week to see it in smaller tubes. I think they had clear and white and maybe black in the smaller size too.

Stixall promotional video

Steve


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I bought a small tube of Sikaflex from a local yacht chandler. It was expensive for the amount in the tube, but as it has a screw cap, I'm hoping it will last longer than a cartridge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stixall, stays fine for months, as you can seal the nozzle.

Gripfill, Sikaflex and others are designed to have a short life once opened, never buy any tube sealants or adhesives which don't have a screw on tip, as they will go off very quickly,

The only way I've found to keep these things from going off, is to wrap some fairly thick plastic around the tip, secure with elastic, then tape it on too as somehow the plastic works its way off even if never touched, there are varying degrees of success with them this way.

Smaller tubes of anything are usually mega expensive.


----------

